# board spell checker



## EAM (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it possible to add frequently used terms such as Wyndham, Marriott, etc.  to this board's spell checker?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 6, 2009)

Where is the spell checker on this web site ?


----------



## pittle (Jun 7, 2009)

There is one over to the right side above the Smilies.  You have to downlad it the first time you use it.

I just use the one on the Google toolbar.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the spell check information.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 28, 2009)

pittle said:


> There is one over to the right side above the Smilies.  You have to downlad it the first time you use it.



Where do you go to get the URL to download it?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2009)

when i click it it says its going to download from iespell.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 28, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> when i click it it says its going to download from iespell.com




Brian,

"when I click it" - I don't see anything to click. I haven't set up the Tug spellchecker yet.  So do I need to go outside Tug and go to iespell.com to download the program?  

As you can tell, I'm still confused by all this.

Richard


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2009)

when i click it, i get a message to "download the spellchecker from iespell.com"


----------



## Transit (Jun 28, 2009)

Who neds a spel cecker anywy.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2009)

please check your spelling using spell check


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 28, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> when i click it, i get a message to "download the spellchecker from iespell.com"




Brian,  

I guess we're just not communicating.  I don't see any spellcheck hyperlink to click which Pittle mentioned is located on the right side above the smilies. Pittle says you have to download the spellchecker the first time you use it.

Can you tell me what is it that I'm supposed to click to activate the Tug spellchecker?   Your two posts do not clarify this.



Richard


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 29, 2009)

it doesnt say spellchecker, its a tiny ABC with a checkmark next to it...its also located in the upper right hand corner of the quick reply window.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 29, 2009)

The icon looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But since IESPELL is an addon that only works with Internet Explorer, the board won't show you the icon if you are using a browser incompatible with IE.

Since I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Firefox user (which, by the way, has its own internal spell checker that catches my errors as they're typed), I had to fire up IE to see what y'all were talking about.


----------



## pittle (Jun 29, 2009)

Makai Guy said:


> The icon looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do use IE, so if I click on the icon shown above, it asks if I want to download the ieSpell.  I've not loaded it myself since I have the Google toolbar Spellchecker.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 29, 2009)

Chrome, the new internet browser by Google, has a built-in spell checker too.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2009)

EAM said:


> Is it possible to add frequently used terms such as Wyndham, Marriott, etc.  to this board's spell checker?



Can't you just click the Add button when they show up as a misspelling?


----------



## icydog (Nov 2, 2009)

My iMac OSXX has a spell checker no matter what site I am typing on. It is much better than Windows. With Window, I would copy my responses into an email and have the spell checker tell me the mistakes. Then I would copy and paste my responses back into the forum box. I hate misspelled words but only when it is my mistake. I don't care what others do.


----------



## Allen Davis (Nov 10, 2009)

*I have looked*

Brian, I have looked  for the spell checker and can't find it either. Clicked on the Advanced Editor hoping to see it but not here either.  

I carefully moved my pointer across each icon to see what it was but still no spell checker. Did someone remove it?


----------



## Allen Davis (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay, got the message. I use Firefox.


----------

